# 2004-2010 BMW E63/E64 FV Fully-adjustable coilover set. FOR SALE $1,000.⁰⁰



## Jojrsweat (Nov 4, 2017)

_*Brand new set of 4. FITTED VISIONS SUSPENSION COILOVER'S. 36-WAY adjustable damper, adjustable camber plates & adjustable height + & -. Complete with tools , installation instructions and spec. sheet. Decided to just keep my H&R lowering springs. Contact me via email: [email protected] or post here. Thanks! $1,000.⁰⁰ obo. Possible trade for the right 22 inch rims.

















































serious inquiries only please. *_


----------

